# Really good skincare line?



## tina1wina13 (Nov 28, 2009)

Hey!  I've been having issues, my skin feels dry, but at the same time it has been breaking out, I usually use Origins products or Neutrogena, lately it's been Cetephil moisturizer, Neutrogena Grapefruit cleanser, and once and awhile Origins clear improvement mask.

My skin has not been itself lately, it's like dry and rough but still broken out.  Is LUSH any good?  What do you reccomend to clear it up but keep it moisturized?


----------



## obscuria (Nov 28, 2009)

Because of the winter my face tends to get dry so I try to go for a moisturizing face wash that won't completely dry out my skin such as Bliss' Fabulous Foaming Face Wash. It helps with my breakouts and helps keep my skin moisturized. You can try out a small bottle for 9 bucks at Sephora to see if you like it.  However, I also use Clinique's Moisture Surge as a face lotion, and it helps heaps during the winter.

I have yet to try Lush, something about the overwhelming smell of their products keep me at bay.


----------



## nebbish (Nov 28, 2009)

Lush is really good. Their skincare line doesn't smell as overwhelming as the store itself does. 
I use Aqua Marina cleanser, Eau Roma toner, and Vanishing Cream & Gorgeous moisturizers [Gorgeous at night, Vanishing Cream for the day] and I love it. I break out like crazzzzzy ... Cept when I take care of my skin with my Lushie goodness. Like, literally, if I go a few days without washing [cos I'm lazy ;x] I totally notice. And while I *am* keeping up with it, I break out less [gotta do it often to CLEAR UP, right?] and I wear less makeup cos my skin just looks & feels .... better.

I'd try probly what I use, actually. If you want a little heavier of a moisturizer, Skin Nanny or Skin's Shangri-La would be good for that. & Oatifix face mask would help with the super-duper dryness.

Hope that helps :]


----------



## zoey223 (Nov 28, 2009)

It sounds like you're using products that are too harsh on your skin.  I would use an ultra-gentle cleanser and skip any kind of exfoliators or masks for now.  A good moisturizer that is gentle and calming is Mario Badescu's Honey moisturizer.


----------



## Susanne (Nov 28, 2009)

Try Biotherm Aquasource for dry skin!


----------



## bis (Nov 29, 2009)

Biotherm Aquasource is a great tip. I personally use La Roche Posay and I am very happy with it.


----------



## 2browneyes (Nov 30, 2009)

I use Mary Kay skin care- TimeWise Normal to Dry. When my skin gets extra dry, I use their Intense Moisturizing Cream.


----------



## kittykit (Dec 1, 2009)

I was using Biotherm Aquasource for a year and it's not bad.

Currently I'm using La Roche Posay as recommended by my dermatologist. I'm loving it. I was breaking out like crazy but after using La Roche Posay, my face is clearing up.


----------



## bis (Dec 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kittykit* 

 
_I was using Biotherm Aquasource for a year and it's not bad.

Currently I'm using La Roche Posay as recommended by my dermatologist. I'm loving it. I was breaking out like crazy but after using La Roche Posay, my face is clearing up._

 





 I really, really like their stuff. Before I was using Clinique and is was not bad, but also not good. With LRP its all great 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Btw, Avene has some nice products as well. I am using one of their creams when its cold in winter.


----------



## kittykit (Dec 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bis* 

 
_





 I really, really like their stuff. Before I was using Clinique and is was not bad, but also not good. With LRP its all great 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Btw, Avene has some nice products as well. I am using one of their creams when its cold in winter._

 
Yessss... Avene is good one too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I use their Micellar Lotion Cleanser and Make-Up Remover everyday. In summer, Hydrance Optimale Light Hydrating Cream is my everyday moisturiser.


----------



## PiccolaMandorla (Dec 2, 2009)

I have combination skin (oily on top, dry underneath) with breakouts and seriously blotchy. I got the Philosophy Makeup Optional Skincare kit a few weeks ago and I have to say, it has changed my life! 

I got the kit with the original Hope in a Jar which ended up being a little bit too much for me, so I got the Hope in a Bottle to use during the day. Sinks right in and leaves your skin so soft! I still use the HIAJ at night as a wrinkle preventor. I haven't had a breakout since I started using it, the dark marks have faded dramatically, plus I'm in my mid 30's and still getting carded!


----------



## Nicala (Dec 2, 2009)

Shiseido's skin care is great.


----------



## bis (Dec 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kittykit* 

 
_Yessss... Avene is good one too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I use their Micellar Lotion Cleanser and Make-Up Remover everyday. In summer, Hydrance Optimale Light Hydrating Cream is my everyday moisturiser._

 
Oh, the Micellar Lotion I tried I think. I use the equivalent from LRP. Great stuff


----------



## bellaboomboom (Dec 4, 2009)

I have skin like yours and I've been using The Body Shops Vitamin E cream cleasnser and I think it works wonderful.  I've noticed that my dry spots have much improved and my breakout spots are almost nil!


----------



## Tavia (Dec 4, 2009)

I have an oily type of skin and my favorite products are from Clinique and La Prairie. I've been getting along just great with the Antioxidant continuous moisturizing and the tonic lotion. I'm also using for skin eye area the cream from La Prairie with SPF 15 which is also anti-aging


----------



## SweetCheeks (Dec 5, 2009)

I rec Clarins or Shiseido, they are the best !!!


----------



## lyttleravyn (Dec 5, 2009)

My skin has improved dramatically once I started using Cetaphil's face wash, witch hazel as toner, and Olay's Activating Cream moisturizer (this seems like it'd be too thick, but I have oily/combo skin and it is so wonderful, enough for winter but not too much for summer; leaves my skin silky smooth).


----------



## Pushpa (Dec 5, 2009)

khiels


----------

